# The local steam train is running today.



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2015)

They will often run an old Diesel with a horn that sounds like a ships fog horn.  Tis a treat to hear the chug chug of the steamer & it's whistle.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2015)

That is so cool.


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 20, 2015)

Interesting!  I have a long history with ex CPR #136, which last operated by the railway here in New Brunswick.  I was 14 when on a railfan trip in 1958 when I rode behind it.  Saw it where you are, believe its the South Simcoe Railway when in the area on a railfan convention about 20 years ago.

Here's one of my photos of #136 taken in Cody's, New Brunswick in 1958:


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 20, 2015)

My kids would love this!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2015)

Railphotog said:


> Interesting!  I have a long history with ex CPR #136, which last operated by the railway here in New Brunswick.  I was 14 when on a railfan trip in 1958 when I rode behind it.  Saw it where you are, believe its the South Simcoe Railway when in the area on a railfan convention about 20 years ago.
> 
> Here's one of my photos of #136 taken in Cody's, New Brunswick in 1958:



You were born the year we got married. 

Two of my wife's brothers retired from the CN after working for them in Campbellton & Moncton yards.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> My kids would love this!



It is a hit with the kids.  Here is a shot I took two years ago.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Can you remind me where this is?  My FIL would love it.   

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2015)

Nevermore1 said:


> Can you remind me where this is?  My FIL would love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk



It is commonly known as the Tottenham  Steam Train but is actually the South Simcoe Railway.  It runs out of Tottenham ON which is 60 km/40mi north of Toronto.   

Here is a link to it:
South Simcoe Railway


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks, I'll have to see about that way maybe next year when it's running and bring my FIL and the kids!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2015)

Great old iron shots!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool Ron


----------



## timor (Sep 21, 2015)

I rode that train out of Tottenham, when my kids were little. Hey, maybe it's time to go back and shoot a few pictures of this old technology on old technology film, before they both will whistle final good by.


----------



## baturn (Sep 22, 2015)

Great stuff! Brings back memories of when I was a youngster.


----------



## scooter2044 (Sep 24, 2015)

So jealous. Would love to get some shots like this. Very nice!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 24, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> So jealous. Would love to get some shots like this. Very nice!



You can easily drive here in a day.


----------



## scooter2044 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> scooter2044 said:
> 
> 
> > So jealous. Would love to get some shots like this. Very nice!
> ...


I know, lack of funds is what holds me back, lol. I wanted to head up that way for vacation this year but had to scrap the plans for something more affordable. Heck, I'd love to live there.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 25, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > scooter2044 said:
> ...



We really like central Pa, just beautiful.

This pic from Bald Eagle State Park Pa won a first in our local fair.


----------



## scooter2044 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> scooter2044 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


 I haven't been to this one yet. I've only gotten to a few so far (Hills Creek, Hickory Run, Locust Lake, Promised Land, Worlds End, and Tuscarora), and none of them since I got my camera. It is beautiful in the mountains here though. I was outvoted on camping this year for the beach.


----------

